# Help with getting 600 carbs a day



## bill compton (Feb 26, 2011)

I got the protien down. Anyone that can make me a 600 carb a day meal plan for me please.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 26, 2011)

Do your own work. If you post your current diet maybe we can help you but we aren't going to custom make you a diet.


----------



## SFW (Feb 26, 2011)

lazy bastages


----------



## theBIGness (Feb 26, 2011)

6 scoops of gatorade powder


----------



## Built (Feb 26, 2011)

White rice. 

Dextrose.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Feb 26, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Do your own work. If you post your current diet maybe we can help you but we aren't going to custom make you a diet.



your a straight up hater dude...all i read is hater comments from you...you may not make a "custom" carb diet for him..but i will...its takes 15 fucking minutes..and if 15 minutes out of my day will help someone out then its chill with me.


"Getting in 600 Carbs..."(only listing carbs..not protein)

MEAL 1-Breakfast(waking up after a fasting state..hence "fast") Lots of carbs for meal 1 to get you started.

Orange juice:   16ounce glass=50ish grams of carbs/sugars
Oatmeal:         1 cup=50carbs
Banana:          1 banana=15-30carbs/sugars
Yogurt:           1 cup=25carbs

<by meal 1, you are already at 150+ carbs...this meal should be consumed with NO problem>


MEAL 2:
Rice:           1.5 cup=75 grams
Brocali:       1 cup=15 crabs

<now at around 250 carbs>


Meal 3: 
Yamsmy favorite tasting carb source)   2L yams=40-100 carbs depending on size. Add Cinnamon for a great taste!

<Roughly around 300>


Lets getting in these carbs is hard...ADD IN AN INTRA WRKOUT CARBS DRINK

INTRA:
Gatorade:    1=36~ super easy carbs

<~350~carbs>


POST WORKOUT:
opt.1:       1-2 banana=30-60 carbs
               8-16ouncesOJ=25-50 carbs

<~450~carbs>


MEAL 4:
Rice       1-2 cups=50-100 carbs
OR
Yams     1-2L yams=40-100

<~50-550 carbs>


MEAL 5:
oatmeal   1cup=50 carbs

$$$$ THERE YOU GO.....600 carbs...realllyyyy not to difficult $$$$

BTW, SUPER ROUGH MEAL PLAN...just a few ideas to get you started and what it looks like to get up to 600+Carbs

Yeaaaa it only added up to 5 meals....dont feel like revising to make it 6-8...im sure you can figure is out...



I just wrote all of this off the top of my head..and that it pretty much how my "carb" schedule goes.

Obviously you don't need to have the carbs in that order, just stick to these carbs and...just a random ass schedule i wrote up. 

Hope this helped to some degree..


----------



## bbozak20 (Feb 27, 2011)

Whole grain breads, pasta, oatmeal, fruits are the key.  Need to have them every 2-3 hrs and you'll get to 600 carbs..


----------



## Hubauer (Feb 27, 2011)

*Bagels, pasta, sweet potatoes*. I did a diet that had a carb load day, and those foods became essential when I was packing 1300g carbs into 32-36 hours.


----------



## bill compton (Feb 27, 2011)

Hubauer said:


> *Bagels, pasta, sweet potatoes*. I did a diet that had a carb load day, and those foods became essential when I was packing 1300g carbs into 32-36 hours.



3 items only


----------



## bill compton (Feb 27, 2011)

Ah man thanks alot. That's excatly what I was looking for. So many hatters on here. I'm glad you were able to help me out. 



stfuandliftbtch said:


> your a straight up hater dude...all i read is hater comments from you...you may not make a "custom" carb diet for him..but i will...its takes 15 fucking minutes..and if 15 minutes out of my day will help someone out then its chill with me.
> 
> 
> "Getting in 600 Carbs..."(only listing carbs..not protein)
> ...


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 27, 2011)

yeah bro, quaker oats (old fashioned) you could add to a shake, i add as much as 2 cups sometimes. that right there is an easy 100+ carbs


----------



## Merkaba (Feb 27, 2011)

Some good advice from above. 

This is what you need to understand.  When you start getting into getting macro setpoints, whether it be carbs or protein, especially...you're probably going to run into the facts that: 1.  It might be hard and uncomfortable.  You have to PLAN ahead and get foods ready. Take stuff with you, eat many times when you don't want to, etc 2.  It might get boring-You might have to end up looking at foods as a tool and energy source and not as a serotonin link to make you feel great.   Lots of eating will take some of the pleasure out of even great carb filled meals over time...for SOME people. I would dread having to eat as much as I would have to in order to compete at a pro level.  My dietary intake and macros are my weak points. Trying to work on that this time around.


----------



## rezstyle (Feb 27, 2011)

bill compton said:


> Ah man thanks alot. That's excatly what I was looking for. So many hatters on here. I'm glad you were able to help me out.


 
Not hating, but you learn more doing your own work.  Just sayin.


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 28, 2011)

Ill tell you what, if you are serious about it (eating like a maniac) then cooking your own shit and tupperware are going to be your best friends. Take me for example, i work two jobs so my day starts at 6 am and i get home at 11 pm. I cook my chicken breasts, i make my rice and my broccoli on saturday and sunday and then get up early enough in the morning to divide up all my meals into my tupperware containers so they are ready to go. Also, that will keep me from eating whatever fast food im craving or SUBWAY, i love subway. Anyways, thought this could help


----------

